# Cooper Discoverer m+s or Firestone winterforce LT



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

I finally made up my mind to make the switch over to a dedicated snow tire for the upcoming winter. I have a size that is kind of hard to find a lot of options in and so far I have come up with either the cooper m+s or the winterforce. Both are about equally priced and I really cannot make up my mind. 

My truck is used only for plowing since I have a different daily driver. It only gets used other than that for the occasional trip towing my 20' enclosed trailer with three sleds in it about 3.5-4 hours up north for a weekend of snowmobiling and then also towing about 13k when doing snow relocation. So I do need a tire that will stand up to that and I am thinking the tread pattern of the cooper may hold up better for that, but that is pure speculation, I have nothing to back that up with.

The size is 275/70r18. I was thinking I would go with the mastercraft tire because it is just like the cooper but cheaper, but they dont make it in this size 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have always ran the cooper m+s it's a real good tire doesn't real well in snow and light ice. I've had them on my gm plow truck and when I had my dodge with a salter in the back holding 2.5 yards each fil up. I'd like to get some for my ford but I need some 18" rims as my summers are 20". The coopers have these lil sipes in them that help its grip.

There was another thread with pictures of the coopers in them on a friends truck.

Here ya go. Pg 1 a few posts down.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=9648


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

I too have always ran cooper m&s tires as dedicated snow tires on my plow trucks , get 5-6 winters on them and the last year of their life run them all summer. Looked at other brands but have bought coopers.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

I can't speak for the Firestones, but I can guarantee you will not be sorry if you go with the Coopers.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I too am in the same boat with needing snow tires. After a search I've found that a lot of guys on here like the coopers or the firestones. I watched my brother wear out a set of firestones in about 2 1/2 seasons. He plows with a 9 1/2 XV and haules a polycaster so I'd say he did ok considering all the plowing and salting he does. Personally I think I'm going to give the coopers a shot and see how they go. I hope I'm not disappointed.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

Grassman09;1641178 said:


> I have always ran the cooper m+s it's a real good tire doesn't real well in snow and light ice. I've had them on my gm plow truck and when I had my dodge with a salter in the back holding 2.5 yards each fil up. I'd like to get some for my ford but I need some 18" rims as my summers are 20". The coopers have these lil sipes in them that help its grip.
> 
> There was another thread with pictures of the coopers in them on a friends truck.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I actually saw that thread a couple years ago and posted in it but that was before I was considering dedicated snows. Now i just dont know if I should get studs or not for the black ice around here.



SHAWZER;1641204 said:


> I too have always ran cooper m&s tires as dedicated snow tires on my plow trucks , get 5-6 winters on them and the last year of their life run them all summer. Looked at other brands but have bought coopers.


Wow 5-6 winters is quite a bit, how many storms a year and how many miles is that typically?



peteo1;1641259 said:


> I too am in the same boat with needing snow tires. After a search I've found that a lot of guys on here like the coopers or the firestones. I watched my brother wear out a set of firestones in about 2 1/2 seasons. He plows with a 9 1/2 XV and haules a polycaster so I'd say he did ok considering all the plowing and salting he does. Personally I think I'm going to give the coopers a shot and see how they go. I hope I'm not disappointed.


That is almost exactly the same setup that I am looking at, a 9.5 extreme v with a polycaster. Any idea what he thought about the tire? I am also leaning towards the coopers since that is what it seems like a LOT of people here on plowsite use with great results, while I havent heard as much about the firestones.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm in the same boat, currently looking for a decently priced set of dedicated snows. Really would like the Cooper Discoverer M&S, but i've found the Mastercraft tires are a little cheaper. The firestones are cheaper yet, but i dont see a load rating on them? I currently have the Firestone Winterforce on my Buick Century and drive them all year. Usually get 2 snow seasons and 2 summer seasons when purchased in the fall.

Let us know if you find any good deals!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

If anyone is looking, I found these on CL today. 4 Discoverer M+S, pretty worn, studded for 200 bucks on GM 8 luggers.

http://boston.craigslist.org/nwb/pts/3933174321.html


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

The MasterCraft Courser MSR is available in your size. They rock in the snow and should be a good price


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Jguck, my brother and I were actually having a conversation about that earlier. We were trying to decide whether to go with the firestones or the coopers. He loves the firestones but was a little disappointed with only getting two seasons out of them before they gave up.

2COR, aren't the mastercraft courser and the cooper discoverer the same tire?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

The Cooper M&S and Mastercraft MSR are quite different tread patterns. Many folks say the Mastercraft are made by Cooper without the name brand. I think you'll find the MSR are less expensive than the Coopers. I can't speak to the worth of the extra money, never ran them side by side. 

As I said, I had great success with MSRs


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

i would like the msr's but i cant find the size i need in them. 

What are you guys paying for the coopers? i had made up my mind on those buuut...
i just called for a price on the cooper m+s tires in 275/70r18 and was quoted 352.75 per TIRE! holy crap. that is uninstalled and just the tire. total price of 385 per tire. i also got a price for firestone and it was 220 per tire for mounting also... different places.the guy at the cooper place told me not to go with a winter tire at all, he told me to get the cooper at3's. which even those he said were 245 per tire...


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

he said the prices are skyrocketing this spring and thats as cheap as he can get through cooper themselves


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

I run coopers on most of my vehicles and have no problems...get decent wear,..most tire problems are caused by mechanical items ie alignment


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

leolkfrm;1641766 said:


> I run coopers on most of my vehicles and have no problems...get decent wear,..most tire problems are caused by mechanical items ie alignment


thats what i would like but at almost 400 dollars a peice i cannot even begin to consider them


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

That tire size is definitely hurting you. Did you try discounttiredirect, or summitracing for the coopers?

EDIT: Some searching of my own.
http://www.discounttiredirect.com/direct/searchWinterTiresBySize.do?fl=w&cs=275&ar=70&rd=18
$219 EA. Free shipping and a $50 discount!

Summitracing is $279 per tire with free shipping, no discounts though...


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Can you get some 16" or 17" rims for winter?


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Jguck25;1641760 said:


> i would like the msr's but i cant find the size i need in them.
> 
> What are you guys paying for the coopers? i had made up my mind on those buuut...
> i just called for a price on the cooper m+s tires in 275/70r18 and was quoted 352.75 per TIRE! holy crap. that is uninstalled and just the tire. total price of 385 per tire. i also got a price for firestone and it was 220 per tire for mounting also... different places.the guy at the cooper place told me not to go with a winter tire at all, he told me to get the cooper at3's. which even those he said were 245 per tire...


Cooper AT3's are $319 here and thats for 275/65/20 so those guys are raping you. Then again you are in New Hampshire and other then Downeaster salters and Trailers in Maine not much is made near you im sure so that adds to the cost. Diesel aint cheap these days.


----------



## Plow horse (Oct 18, 2009)

*Big choices ha ha! heres another one.*

Any body try the General altimax snow tire? ran them for 3 seasons. Not to bad for dedicated plow tires. Still slide on ice. Are coopers snow tires better? And what about studs? I use chains now. "OH YA LET IT SNOW"


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

2COR517;1641349 said:


> The MasterCraft Courser MSR is available in your size. They rock in the snow and should be a good price


You are right, i called the town fair tire near me and he said they indeed are able to get that size. Although even those are 275 per tire.



DieselSlug;1641838 said:


> That tire size is definitely hurting you. Did you try discounttiredirect, or summitracing for the coopers?
> 
> EDIT: Some searching of my own.
> http://www.discounttiredirect.com/direct/searchWinterTiresBySize.do?fl=w&cs=275&ar=70&rd=18
> ...


Thank you, I did find those and that is a great price



2COR517;1641891 said:


> Can you get some 16" or 17" rims for winter?


I could find some 17" rims but not 16, starting in 2005 the f250 and 350 cannot use 16" rims because of caliper clearance issues. I know first hand because my neighbor bought four 16" rims and tires for his 2005 f250 and they wouldnt fit, and of course instead of selling them he tried to shave down all the calipers and the inside of the RIMS  he got them to barely work but they vibrated and shook like crazy to the point it was ruining stuff and drove him insane. He ended up having to junk the rims.

I havebeen looking for some 17" rims but thats going to run me another 4-5 hundred. They are rare to find on superduties.



Plow horse;1641911 said:


> Any body try the General altimax snow tire? ran them for 3 seasons. Not to bad for dedicated plow tires. Still slide on ice. Are coopers snow tires better? And what about studs? I use chains now. "OH YA LET IT SNOW"


If you want great ice traction no snow tire without studs is going to be awesome. I do not know about those tires on full sized trucks but my girlfriend had them on her car and they seemed to be great lol


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

If you want Coopers try the ST MAXX. It's a dedicated snow tire. I like them. I got the best deal on them from Sears online.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

jhenderson9196;1642631 said:


> If you want Coopers try the ST MAXX. It's a dedicated snow tire. I like them. I got the best deal on them from Sears online.


Just looked those up and they look like a mud tire, but I see they are classified as an AT, not a snow tire.. mud tires are terrible on snowy roads..


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Arevyou sure you looked up the ST MAXX and not the plain ST? The MAXX has the snowflake molded in the sidewall.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

For general info, I'm on my 3rd set of MAXX and have not plowed with a better tire.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Got nothing bad to say about the OEM Bridgstone M&S all terrains that came on my 2012 F250. Didn't use any ballast in the bed last season, and never had a problem, even on glare ice. And they are wearing fine this summer, no cupping, or un-even wear that I see. Very quiet too. I will buy another set without hessitation when this set is done.


----------



## gwhalen3 (Jan 15, 2010)

Generals have impressed me more than the BFG's


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

I needed a couple rims for my dump truck and my neighbor told me about the place he gets rims from about 45 minutes from me, They are mainly a wheel and rim place, So I went down there and found 2 brand new superduty dually steel rims brand new for 94.99 each. While I was down there I figured i would ask about snow tires for my pickup. He had great prices on the 18" rims, but since he is a wheel shop also I figured id ask about a set of steel rims and snow tires. I got a price of 1100 for four 17" rims, and four winterforce snow tires. I thought that was pretty good because everywhere else just for my 18 inch tires would be right under a grand for the tires. He can get any brand of tire and he could also get the mastercraft msr for a total price of just over 1200.

I like this option because i wont have to make appointments and pay 100 bucks to get the tires changed over twice a year.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

And those prices are mounted balanced and valve stems


----------

